# Papas



## leanneharwich (Dec 22, 2012)

*PAPA*

I would like to bring to everyones attention, a fabulous chairity called PAPA`s They help pet owners when they are going through a crisis. They can help with transport to the vets, basic medical pet care, dog walking, dog fostering, Dog and cat fostering, respite care, pet bereavement. If anyone is strugglind then please contact them. web site PAPAS Pet Care : Help for Pet Owners in times of Illness. 0300 6663 999. They are based in cornwall but help people all over the uk.

They also looking for volunteers to foster dogs.


----------

